# 131 sold out on uk site



## 27dots (Jul 19, 2009)

is it likely to be back in stock again? I have a few other bits to order (nothing LE, so don't need to worry about anything else selling out) and not sure whether I should wait to order them or go ahead and do it?

tia


----------



## amy_forster (Jul 20, 2009)

You could try ringing up and placing your order. You might find that the pro line isn't quite out of stock yet as I'm not sure if that & the website runs off the same stock. HTH


----------



## 27dots (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_You could try ringing up and placing your order. You might find that the pro line isn't quite out of stock yet as I'm not sure if that & the website runs off the same stock. HTH _

 
Thank you! I hadn't thought of that. Just called and was able to order it


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 20, 2009)

at least you managed to get hold it it


----------

